# Fish Point Conditions??



## dreamweaver (Jan 30, 2015)

We were lucky enough to draw opening AM at Fish Point this year and are wondering what the conditions are like this year. We would go check out the conditions but it is a very long drive and we all work during the week. Any reports would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## squawk7500 (Jun 20, 2011)

Did you check the managers update? It's been updated as of 10/7 and has good info about field conditions

https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79119_79147_81529_82008-449677--,00.html


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Went to open house there last night. Corn is the best it has been in many years.

You should have a great hunt.


----------



## fishinfezz (Jan 18, 2016)

A buddy of mine was saying they had an erosion problem by one of the pumps and the water is down in refuge.... anyone shed any light on the subject??????


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

fishinfezz said:


> A buddy of mine was saying they had an erosion problem by one of the pumps and the water is down in refuge.... anyone shed any light on the subject??????


There is info on that topic in this press release: 

https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79137_79770_79780-480437--,00.html


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

squawk7500 said:


> Did you check the managers update? It's been updated as of 10/7 and has good info about field conditions
> 
> https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79119_79147_81529_82008-449677--,00.html


Read that yesterday too. Going to try and make it out there tomorrow afternoon to see for myself. Not sure if I will have time, but got lucky for opening morning as well.


----------



## fishinfezz (Jan 18, 2016)

John Singer said:


> There is info on that topic in this press release:
> 
> https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79137_79770_79780-480437--,00.html


 Thanks allot John..... did not read that yet..... I've heard the numbers of birds this early is outstanding.... find out for myself this weekend.... good luck guys... and REMEMBER .. FIRST AND FOREMOST.... SAFETY FIRST..... NO ACCIDENTS FELLOW SPORTSMAN..... LET'S ALL KNOW WHO WE'RE HUNTING WITH AND BE SAFE


----------



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

More water today than early in the week. Enough to float decoys in what zones you can see from the road. The projection was to have 35 zones with water to float decoys by this weekend, It would appear that plan is ready for the opener. Good luck this weekend to all.


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Maybe a dumb question but is the corn brown or is it more of a green tint?

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Highball28 said:


> Maybe a dumb question but is the corn brown or is it more of a green tint?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


It has turned. It is brown.


----------



## midknight (Oct 22, 2003)

is there enough water to bring the canoe to transport decoys or should we just stick with jet sleds?


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes, enough water to drag canoe or sled


midknight said:


> is there enough water to bring the canoe to transport decoys or should we just stick with jet sleds?


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Hunted yesterday and the corn was very good 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

Never been to fish point but plan on doing the PM draw this Wednesday. We have waders, some decoys, and a kayak. Based on the the managers report it sounds like we can walk to all the spots with waders and use the kayak to haul our gear. Will this actually work or is the water to deep to walk to the blinds? Any other gear recommendations?


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

You'll be good Chizzel.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Know where the ditches are that allow water into the zones. Sometimes they can be right in front of your corn strip and it sucks to take a fall in one of them. Other than that, you'll be good.

Most zones don't have blinds. You'll be hiding in standing corn.


----------



## grousedog (Oct 21, 2002)

There are a number of new permanent blinds this year at Fish Point. I think they built at least four or five new ones. We hunted zone 3 Saturday afternoon for the youth hunt and there is a new blind in there with a full roof that sticks out like a sore thumb as it is twice as tall as the corn. The folks in both 1 and 2 behind us did lots of shooting and we didn't pick our guns up once all day. Birds wouldn't come near that blind on a bet. We finally got out of the blind and hunted as far away from it as we could while remaining in our zone and it didn't matter. You can probably see it from space. That said, you would definitely stay dry if it were raining hard and there is no way to sky bust while you're in it since the roof has a long, low overhang in the front.

As for the hunting, there were lots of ducks, geese, cranes, and herons in the air all afternoon. Lots of shooting to the west of the refuge and less so to the south and east until about 6:00 in the evening. It looked to us like most groups got some birds and some groups shot a lot of birds. The sky busting near us was present but tolerable. My preference would be that adults not be allowed to hunt at all for the youth hunts to encourage folks to let birds work but that is likely a pipe dream.


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

grousedog said:


> There are a number of new permanent blinds this year at Fish Point. I think they built at least four or five new ones. We hunted zone 3 Saturday afternoon for the youth hunt and there is a new blind in there with a full roof that sticks out like a sore thumb as it is twice as tall as the corn. The folks in both 1 and 2 behind us did lots of shooting and we didn't pick our guns up once all day. Birds wouldn't come near that blind on a bet. We finally got out of the blind and hunted as far away from it as we could while remaining in our zone and it didn't matter. You can probably see it from space. That said, you would definitely stay dry if it were raining hard and there is no way to sky bust while you're in it since the roof has a long, low overhang in the front.
> 
> As for the hunting, there were lots of ducks, geese, cranes, and herons in the air all afternoon. Lots of shooting to the west of the refuge and less so to the south and east until about 6:00 in the evening. It looked to us like most groups got some birds and some groups shot a lot of birds. The sky busting near us was present but tolerable. My preference would be that adults not be allowed to hunt at all for the youth hunts to encourage folks to let birds work but that is likely a pipe dream.


Hunted near that blind on Saturday morning and thought the same thing. Good to know as they were asking on Saturday morning if they could get some feedback on it. Guess we know...


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

chizzel said:


> Never been to fish point but plan on doing the PM draw this Wednesday. We have waders, some decoys, and a kayak. Based on the the managers report it sounds like we can walk to all the spots with waders and use the kayak to haul our gear. Will this actually work or is the water to deep to walk to the blinds? Any other gear recommendations?


Seats, sling for gun is nice


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. Seats...What do you recommend for sitting in 24-36" of water? Got the sling covered, after turkey hunting without one for a year I learned the value of a good sling lol.


----------

